# Any body ever worked for Ferrandino & son



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

The wife and I are on a bike trip, and I got a call from them asking if I would be interested plowing at one of there stores? They sent over the proposal and it looks good, just wondering what they are like to work with.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals (Aug 8, 2012)

I would suggest staying away from them !!! Loudly


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If they treat the contractors as well as the paying customer they should be fine


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Their prices for landscaping were laughable at best. $14 for a spring cleanup that would take 8 man hours minimum. $23 for weekly maintain. This was on several acre sites.

If the price looks good maybe that's their seasonal offer and you think its per push.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have worked for them for 4 years now and havent got stiffed yet. Just make sure all your paperwork is up to date. 45-60 days for payment is the norm with them. Dont be afraid to demand more money then what they are offering, they seem to cave pretty easy. This year I might demand getting paid in 30 days or less or charge them interest on invoices past 30 days. Its a longshot but worth a try.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

They took over a cumberland farms i did for them... lets just say the price for plowing, shoveling, and salting was less then what I was charging them to do the walks alone! And no I wasnt charging them an unfair amount... needless to say I passed on their offer...even when they offered alittle more....


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

They bought out Pamida here the parkinglot is not that big and there pricing is OK for just plowing, but they want calcium chloride spread. Around here we don't use anything but sand. The guy I talked to is young and some where back east and seemed to be unfamiliar with the plowing business here. Have any of you guys ever been audited by them?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Snow Management;1492168 said:


> I would suggest staying away from them !!! Loudly


Why? explain


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

They owe my sub $9,000 from last year for a Kmart he did, he is dumb for letting it go this long, should have started legal proceedings the first day the payment was late.


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

I did some Kmart's direct last year. Brutal. Still trying to get paid. Can't believe Sears hasn't gotten bankrupt.

I ahve done work for them. Pricing can sometimes be a challenge but they always pay so I can live with that.


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

B-2 Lawncare;1492129 said:


> The wife and I are on a bike trip, and I got a call from them asking if I would be interested plowing at one of there stores? They sent over the proposal and it looks good, just wondering what they are like to work with.


I have worked for them in the past. they take 30-45days to pay other than that it was all good. IN the Fredricksburg, va area


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We work for them and get paid what we demand for pricing however some of their work like 60 bank sites we don't do the pricing makes no since to do them. However, when a blizzard or ice storm hits they call us and pay us high amounts of money to fix them had to do that 2x now. We picked up a 40 acre site from them this season and got our price that was way different from what they offered to pay before.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Are they a big outfit or something cause they are going to be doing the target store in Riverdale NJ I don't know prices but they must be pretty cheap to win that bid.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

snowplowpro;1494491 said:


> Are they a big outfit or something cause they are going to be doing the target store in Riverdale NJ I don't know prices but they must be pretty cheap to win that bid.


All my Target quotes for landscape maintenance were about 40% higher than the were willing to pay. And that was a very very slim 10-15% profit margin.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

I worked for peter never had a problem


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

They have a lot of equipment or do they do a lot subcontracting.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

i did 5 stores for them i am still waitting for my money from last year stay away from them


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

subcontracting


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

danknight163;1495041 said:


> i did 5 stores for them i am still waitting for my money from last year stay away from them


Just wondering why did you keep plowing when they weren't paying?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I was going to ask the same. Last time I wasn't paid I stopped service. The check came real quick after that.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I was told the guy who does our local Super Target for them gets 27.00 per sweep. I wouldn't even fire the machine up for 27.00, let alone take it anywhere.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Did anybody do the cumberland farms for them last year? I know in my area they had a really hard time getting anyone to do it for more then one storm because the prices where so low. I got a emergency call from them every storm and they still wouldnt pay any more then $70 to plow it. They must have a few diferent estimators when it comes to bidding, because some of there stuff is priced really good and some stuff is priced so bad that it is impossible to do it and not lose money.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I am about ready to tell these guy to shove off. They called all in a panic about geting every lined up and ready for this winter. When looking over the contract they wanted the right to audit my records including my employees I 9 forms. They were taken back when I said that we weren't comfortable with leting them see those records. Still waiting to here if they will wave that part of the contract.
They wanted more info about my insurance than did the federal government.
Are they always this much of a pain in the ass?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I would stay away*

They call us every year like many of you. What they offer as payment won't buy fuel. Too many people in the loop to try and make anything.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

They called us and offered us some work and the prices they offered were pretty decent. Going to turn them down though because we have enough of our own work directly to take on a pita national requiring more documentation than the federal govt. I mainly thought about taking it to piss off another contractor I don't care for


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

MahonLawnCare;1496392 " I mainly thought about taking it to piss off another contractor I don't care for :)[/QUOTE said:


> "
> 
> Wouldn't You get Back At Him More by letting Him have it ?
> 
> Bandit


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

You know that might be a better idea!


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

They called back and asked if I would travel over the Mountain to Worland WY to plow snow.LOL. I think that they are starting to see that finding professionals in small town Wyoming is going to be hard.


----------



## Donewithsnow! (Oct 7, 2012)

Never had a problem collecting money. Somtimes they would call me to salt when it was 45 degrees and sunny or notify me that snow is on the way after snow event has ended. Laughable.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

they screw everything up around here and usually only get contracts for the first snow fall , they they get canned. they bid off google maps and have no idea about the accounts. alot of times they call contractors to plow the places they actaully took away from the same contractor. great way to get submarined.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

I landscape for Ferrandino, and have had a pretty good experience with them. You need to wait at least 30 days for your money, but they have always paid my invoices. They are looking for me to do a large lot for snow this season. I am not sure if I will take it or not...


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

my buddy plowed for them and still waiting for all his money


----------



## AJ Watson (Jan 15, 2006)

*still waiting*

I am still owed over $10k from ferrandino and sons. Don't work for them.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Until the other day every thing was still up in the air with these clowns, we had some issues with their contract, they were unsure if they could resolve the contract issues. 
I called them and said if we are going to do this I need to know now. We needed to order sand for the store. Next thing I knew we were getting an email telling us that we were going to get snow and to be ready to service the store.
WTF!! We went ahead and plowed and sanded the lot, I guess as a good faith effort. About two hours later I got a call from a dispatcher asking if we had to service the lot. 
I let her know that we had and that until my issues had been resolved we would not be providing any more services.
I got a call about 10 min later and most of my concessions were met. I can live with the rest.
I don't like there dispatcher calling to let me know it snowing, do they do this with all their company's? Or is it just because we are new?


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

B-2 Lawncare;1522496 said:


> Until the other day every thing was still up in the air with these clowns, we had some issues with their contract, they were unsure if they could resolve the contract issues.
> I called them and said if we are going to do this I need to know now. We needed to order sand for the store. Next thing I knew we were getting an email telling us that we were going to get snow and to be ready to service the store.
> WTF!! We went ahead and plowed and sanded the lot, I guess as a good faith effort. About two hours later I got a call from a dispatcher asking if we had to service the lot.
> I let her know that we had and that until my issues had been resolved we would not be providing any more services.
> ...


They do the same thing with me every time is snows. What are you plowing for them? I had some issues too with their contracts, but I have found that they generally will work with you if you are good with them.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

ProEnterprises;1522537 said:


> They do the same thing with me every time is snows. What are you plowing for them? I had some issues too with their contracts, but I have found that they generally will work with you if you are good with them.


Its a small store with a 80 car parking lot and 800 yards of side walk.


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

I did a facility for them two years ago. They had hired more than one contractor and it was a cluster%&#+.....And to top it off it took me 7 months to get paid. Never again. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

They contract the target by me and I stop in on my way home tonight and they had land pros there shoveling the walks but the lot is a freaking mess looks like crap


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

snowplowpro;1523547 said:


> They contract the target by me and I stop in on my way home tonight and they had land pros there shoveling the walks but the lot is a freaking mess looks like crap


Land pros are they a local company?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe so but they seem to be a bigger local company I see a lot of trucks around.


----------



## rock18201 (May 30, 2008)

How could any sane person with a brain in their head say their prices are fair? They were offering less per month on a site then it would cost to salt one time...Stay away from them and to the hacks out there doing work for them. Go and get a job at Mcdonalds you will make more, plus keep the legitimate business owners in business,


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I usually don't comment on these, at least not in a negative tone. They called me about some banks and all I can say is for a 1-3 inch storm with two de icings, plow/shovel I could shovel and calcium the walks for what they were willing to pay on one particular location. I know someone high up in the banks, when they fail I'll be jumping in!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I hope we all can jump in and take the big contracts because the Little guy is the one who takes pride is in work and make these big companies realize that the job they do is horrible . So lets show these big that were taking back are jobs all cause these places wanna save a dollar


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

The thing is, most chains don't necessarily do it to save a dollar. Their cost is cheaper, probably. But mostly, they do it because it simplifies vendor relations. They can save money within their company by not having local branches have different contractors for every service. Corporate will come in and hire one vendor for everything, therefore saving the company time, payroll, etc. I really don't see nationals going away entirely. We live in a world of now results and that's what nationals do for these chains. The nationals are the ones completely screwing us on pricing. They take 30-40% off the top and make people sign these ludicrous contracts. Until the smaller guys quit working for these guys, it will continue. And since 90% of landscapers want to brag about equipment and their "clients", these guys will keep taking the sub work. It's a never ending cycle. I've worked for nationals and won't do it again unless the price is right, and the paperwork is fair. I have yet to contract with a national in over 2 years because they are ludicrous in their requirements. There is still plenty of money to be made servicing residential, hoa, medical, government, etc. Too many guys get caught up in plowing the big chains as a status symbol. How great is it you plow the Home Depot when you have sheriff sale in Spring because you didn't get paid and overextended yourself?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

As long as the big company is making money they don't give a rats a$$ about the little guy.


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

I like the earlier point made. If it works for you, great. Work with a national. They are not going away any more that the local hardstore who wants Home Depot to go away is going to happen. If the model doesn;t work for you, there are a million other buildings you could plow. More than 95% of the commerical buildings in the US are owner operator. There simply are a lot of other fish in the sea to go after. Even within the markets we service, there are options. Take convenience stores. More than 55% of convenience stores are owner operator. So for everyone who is mad at FM who manages 7-11, know the real opportunity is with the local guy who needs his lot plowed.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

They are trying to push all the Bob Evans in our area right now. Price is crazy low, i passed.
I did worked from them 3 years back, i got paid but turned the contract down the next season. To many good paying contracts out there.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Man I can't believe that this thread is still going. There are some very strong and valid points.
For the most part I feel like we are on an island here, I live in a very small town and am the only legit plow company in town. There are some other guys who try but its a joke, for example there is a guy who runs a excavation company and has a back hoe. He takes care of the local hardware store and some days doesn't event show up. I am the only guy in town who spreads sand. We are are also the only ones who shovel side walks.
So when these clowns were dragging there feet looking for someone else I knew that they would have to deal with us in the end. Man that sounds conceited. I just wanted to share some. I think that if a guys going to ask he should alo be willing to share, even if that means he going to get critized.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I get a call every fall inquiring about snow removal at a few locations near me. I tell them every time that I work for my OWN company, not someone else's company. Then asked why I should do the work for less when I could make more for the same work? They hang up by the time I get to there! I've even told them to not call me back but it seems that I get at least 2-3 calls each year regarding snow removal. I also had ECO call, e-mail and call again about a Comcast tower that they have a contract to maintain. The money was good but the hoops were so small, I couldn't fit through them!


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1534189 said:


> I get a call every fall inquiring about snow removal at a few locations near me. I tell them every time that I work for my OWN company, not someone else's company. Then asked why I should do the work for less when I could make more for the same work? They hang up by the time I get to there! I've even told them to not call me back but it seems that I get at least 2-3 calls each year regarding snow removal. I also had ECO call, e-mail and call again about a Comcast tower that they have a contract to maintain. The money was good but the hoops were so small, I couldn't fit through them!


I actually was getting ready to post my reply and then I read yours. You pretty much posted what I was thinking.

When I was 19 years old (30 now) I took an old retired vet out crappie fishing that I met. I will never forget that day. This was when I had a full time job working in a pharmacy, and mowing several accts during time off. I will NEVER forget what he said to me that day. He was telling me that I seemed like a go getter and thought I could very well run a successful business one day.

The next thing he said is what I will NEVER FORGET! He said to me, "BOY, JUST REMEMBER THAT WHEN YOU RUN AND OWN YOUR OWN BUSINESS YOU MAKE YOU MONEY............. WHEN YOU WORK FOR SOMEONE ELSE YOU MAKE THEM MONEY"................ Im not ever going to forget that day. I have lived by that since then. I get rid of the pharmacy job and dove in head first into my business and do very well.

With this all being said im with ALC-GREG............... Im not working for some dam contractor that is begging for a reason to not pay you for the services you provide.....

If we would all quit supporting the nationals this would be a non issue but they will be around for ever because ppl just cant figure out the damage we are doing by supporting them............ Gets them rich for doing nothing while we (the idiots) work for little to nothing and pray to get paid. Not me!!! I will go out of business before putting myself in this situation.........


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm new to the forum, but I have been a "vendor partner" of F&S for 3 years now. For the area I am in, their rates are actually on par with what most commercial lots are going for. Their insurance and compliance requirements are a real *****, but once you get the hang of it they do well. I am typically paid 45 days like clockwork, earlier in the season I emailed my account rep and mentioned I needed to buy a bunch of salt for the season and I got paid on my landscaping invoice in 15 days.

The company is growing very fast from what I have seen, they got quite a bit of retail contracts and are hiring a bunch of people who really don't know a thing about landscaping, sweeping, or snow removal. Their computer system is fairly decent, the dispatching is kinda spotty but if you communicate via email I have found the results are much, much better. I started doing one location for them for snow, then they offered me the sweeping, then I was offered the landscaping, then I was offered several other locations. All of which are reasonable on the pay, plus it gives a decent reference for other jobs I have bid and won.

What really surprised me is the last round of Food Lion contracts were issued as a 2 year agreement. They asked to lower my rates about 4%, I countered and got the increase I asked for after minimal discussion.

All in all, I have had very good luck with them. Like all other bids, the key is in the pricing and contract.


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

Did work last yearfor a Gap and Old navy store in chicago and still have not been paid. Their automated call in line is a joke they only want one service per day even in an ongoing storm. Becareful.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

The sub for ferradino that plows the target by me the company is (landpros)
Anyway last week they were there at 11 pm to about 3am moving snowpiles from the parking lot.
Nothing like waiting three or four weeks later to move melted snow.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

They called me about two Target locations here in CT for seasonal plowing. I quoted high, 90k, figuring they would they would try and negotiate. They came back with 30k for both. I didn't bother following up after that.


----------



## MageeLawn (Nov 29, 2013)

I am doing 2 walgreens' and ill see how it goes...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MageeLawn;1675889 said:


> I am doing 2 walgreens' and ill see how it goes...


Good luck watch your back
I pass on one There price was half what should be here in my market
Plus they didn't like how my contact reads. They said they wouldn't sign it.
Then about 2 weeks later they called again asking me to rewrite one section of my contact to match there contact.
I said sure as long they remove the same thing from there contact

That was the slip and fall part

Good luck


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

They are paying $19,000 for a $60,000 lot here? They won't last long.


----------



## MageeLawn (Nov 29, 2013)

I just have 2 smaller Walgreens store with them, their prices seemed reasonable for my market. My only concern is getting paid


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MageeLawn;1676376 said:


> I just have 2 smaller Walgreens store with them, their prices seemed reasonable for my market. My only concern is getting paid


That's what was here a Walgreen store
You should get paid if you don't you will learn

I do back ground checks on everybody and There was more bad then there was good with them. I didn't want to go for a ride with them.

So good luck


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

What kind of "background check" do you do on a multi-million dollar company?


----------



## vtscaper (Oct 26, 2009)

They manage the local cumbys by us. After the blizzard we had a few years ago with 35" the guy who they use just gave up after a while. The place was a nightmare, snow everywhere, huge piles over the tanks that were melting and putting water in the fuel setting of alarms etc etc..

They called us and after some negotiation we went in with a skid and few trucks and got them cleared up. Took probably 90 days to get paid...they needed this then that then oops one more thing. In the end they paid. 

I talked some numbers with the rep about the seasonal on snow, and what they eluded to paying was exactly why their lots always look the worst..


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

The contract for Walgreens is over 20 pages long. The insurance requirements where the most demanding I have seen. We carry 2 mil gen liability, workmanship comp, and have 1 mil commercial ins on all the trucks. This was not enough. It was going to cost us over $1000 more to meet their requirements. They wanted an additional 2 mil umbrella policy, additional issuers on all policies even the trucks. They want a waiver of subrogation on all policies. Additional insured is pretty common but on your auto ins, come on. Btw, the one waiver of subrogation on my gen liability was going to be $500 by itself. They needed two more plus the umbrella.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I did one season with them..
Dirt cheap contract, only took it because i have 6 others on the same road..
Have to get b.s sheets signed all the time, one price for whole event, not per service.. Crazy slow pay..

Five years later now, they call all the time trying to get me to help were other guys didnt show or drop the ball.. Even offered to pay upfront for that service..
Always tell them no, your to cheap, try Craigslist..


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's idiots like them that are ruining it for us good people!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Walgreens here I pass on it Didn't get plowed or treated They called me twice I told them what will take to do it. They said they couldn't pay that I said ok bye


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Flawless440;1679439 said:


> I did one season with them..
> Dirt cheap contract, only took it because i have 6 others on the same road..
> Have to get b.s sheets signed all the time, one price for whole event, not per service.. Crazy slow pay..


This is why these parasites, err I meant national maintenance company's are still around killing the business because there is no shortage of people finding a reason to keep them alive by subbing for them. Even if only one season.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

They called me looking for "emergency ice control" a week ago. Very few places here will pay for straight salt, but they wanted salt only. I explained that and told them I didnt have the kind of quantity required and the b**** hung up on me. Doesnt seem like a real good way to do business.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

32vld;1680305 said:


> This is why these parasites, err I meant national maintenance company's are still around killing the business because there is no shortage of people finding a reason to keep them alive by subbing for them. Even if only one season.


What drive me nuts these big Stores thinks they are getting a good deal going with a national company.

In long run its costing them good service.

Yes there no shortage of people willing do work for there price

Like a 5 acre lot I pass on since it was 40% below where should be
The guy I pass it to is bagging Icemelt in a chain Vbox . He said he put down 50 bags and what I seen he only did the drive areas none of the parking spots. Next day I seen him back out there putting down where cars was park. I hadn't seen him ask how much he put down then.
This a Seasonal Contact for under 9k and is are first storm.
50 bags lets say $10 a bag that's 500+ his labor.


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

who is handling the walgreens in ohio ...anyone know...heard they are thru nat'l for like stupid stupid stupid cheap


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

SnoDaddy;1695915 said:


> who is handling the walgreens in ohio ...anyone know...heard they are thru nat'l for like stupid stupid stupid cheap


Ferrandino has them. There prices are all over. We were doing five stores, down to two now. The seasonal pricing is on the low end of the average, however we do one store per push and we got to set our price on it. I got it about 20% then I would have bid it personally.


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

So what are you avg per store?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

SnoDaddy;1696625 said:


> So what are you avg per store?


Around 400 per push for a full service


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

born2farm;1696632 said:


> Around 400 per push for a full service


So that includes plowing salting and the walks and ?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

NickT;1696650 said:


> So that includes plowing salting and the walks and ?


Plowing walks and salting. Ours is about a 30min push, 10 min on the walks, a bag of ice melt and 600lb of bulk. Very competitive in our market considering Menards goes for 400 a push


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I would not work for them. My son worked for them and it took him forever to get paid, cheap pricing, etc. He quit and said that they stiffed two other guys he knows, be careful !!! To much business out there for this crap. A lot of my accounts I have had for 30 plus years !!!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

SnowGuy;1696831 said:


> I would not work for them. My son worked for them and it took him forever to get paid, cheap pricing, etc. He quit and said that they stiffed two other guys he knows, be careful !!! To much business out there for this crap. A lot of my accounts I have had for 30 plus years !!!


I completely agree and will be terminating contracts with them after this winter. We took on some locations to fill routes an break into some new market areas. It worked as planned now we will just continue I get our work the way we always have.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

$400 on a walgreens is good.. They gave me $225 for everthing per event on a borders book store.. Nice size lot, only way i made anything is because i did it my self on my route.. If i sent a guy, i would have broke even..


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

They came to me the night before our first push of this year with about 25 sites not covered. Their price was decent but I couldn't come to bed with a gc who would be so careless as to have so many uncovered sites. Sure enough it was staked and serviced the next day.


----------



## Meatplow (Oct 2, 2009)

They are abnormally cheap. They have sites that cost a contractor 3x more than what they are willing to pay. They won't he around long since they hire everything Tom dick and Harry. If you have a plow that doesn't work, haven't a clue what a cutting edge is, or want to go broke they are the company for you


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

tmlawncare;1679358 said:


> The contract for Walgreens is over 20 pages long. The insurance requirements where the most demanding I have seen. We carry 2 mil gen liability, workmanship comp, and have 1 mil commercial ins on all the trucks. This was not enough. It was going to cost us over $1000 more to meet their requirements. They wanted an additional 2 mil umbrella policy, additional issuers on all policies even the trucks. They want a waiver of subrogation on all policies. Additional insured is pretty common but on your auto ins, come on. Btw, the one waiver of subrogation on my gen liability was going to be $500 by itself. They needed two more plus the umbrella.


I've read through some of these stories and can't believe they could find someone "overnight" who could meet those insurance requirements. We have 5 million liability and I would guess, like my self, anyone who carries a lot of insurance isn't booking the night before a storm. The insurance is too expensive to get by on a hope and a prayer for work


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

xtreem3d;1697673 said:


> I've read through some of these stories and can't believe they could find someone "overnight" who could meet those insurance requirements. We have 5 million liability and I would guess, like my self, anyone who carries a lot of insurance isn't booking the night before a storm. The insurance is too expensive to get by on a hope and a prayer for work


I wonder if the guy even gets paid. Could their game plan be to hire anyone to do the work, then deny payment down the line when "compliance" notices that their sp doesn't have the right insurance coverage? I know we have the right insurance for their needs but like above, don't book last minute like that.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I wouldn't think a national would risk hiring a company without the correct insurance and take a chance of it coming back on them. They might have other ways to try and deny payment...


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that that the ins requirements that they state in their contract I would guess out of 100 members on this site only 1-2 would have the required insurance. Its is not just the basic insurance with Ferrandino & Sons.


----------



## pkez111 (Sep 16, 2010)

They are not bad. It does state in their contract the payment terms. Just get your paper work in and you are good to go.


----------



## AJ Watson (Jan 15, 2006)

We did the borders bookstores in Omaha for them? They got us for $11,000 when borders went out of business. They kept coming up with insurance paper work / excuses so they could stall on paying till borders went out of business and then said they didn't have to pay. Our insurance was totally fine they just wanted to stall. Expensive lesson.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Seems like half the posts didn't get paid.....that's enough reason right there to not take the risk.....
I have never worked for them but they called me this last spring trying to get me to sweep 20 walgreens....I played along for a while. ..they wanted to pay $22 per week to sweep. I told them no. They called every other day for 3 months. They promised other work IF I did the sweeping. I politely told them no for the first month. The second month was fun, I screwed with them all the time. The third month I started to get mad. I don't think I ever talked to the same person, maybe 2 times.
I wouldn't even drive through the lot and pretend to sweep for that price. These nationals are business killers.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

deicepro;1703048 said:


> Seems like half the posts didn't get paid.....that's enough reason right there to not take the risk.....
> I have never worked for them but they called me this last spring trying to get me to sweep 20 walgreens....I played along for a while. ..they wanted to pay $22 per week to sweep. I told them no. They called every other day for 3 months. They promised other work IF I did the sweeping. I politely told them no for the first month. The second month was fun, I screwed with them all the time. The third month I started to get mad. I don't think I ever talked to the same person, maybe 2 times.
> I wouldn't even drive through the lot and pretend to sweep for that price. These nationals are business killers.


$22 a week to sweep a lot???? I figured there was decent money in sweeping. For $22 bucks I won't sweep the kitchen floor. :laughing:


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Bossman 92;1703074 said:


> $22 a week to sweep a lot???? I figured there was decent money in sweeping. For $22 bucks I won't sweep the kitchen floor. :laughing:


After 3 months they agreed to the price I wanted but 1. I was afraid of not getting paid 2. What's the point when your 3 month late starting the job....

I'm sure they will call next spring too...


----------

